# jricky Zoysia Lawn Journal



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Moved to a house with Zoysia in the front and a mix of grassy weeds in the back. I was mowing the front at around 3" when I moved in so I'll be scalping as others have suggested and try mowing at 1" this year with my rotary.


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Have scalped down from over 3" to 2.5" so far. Will do more again tomorrow hopefully. Looks like rain this weekend so once I'm done scalping I'll be putting down some preemergent and maybe some 10-10-10 as well.


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Taking a long time to green up  Been having a drought here till we just got rain today.


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Haven't gotten rain since last post on the 6th. I've been trying to keep up with running a sprinkler but still don't think it's been getting enough water with the heat we've started having. Forecast is showing rain this coming week so hopefully things will start to turn around.


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Put down my second split app a week ago along with about half the recommended lbs of 10-10-10 and some deseasex fungicide. Might have been better to wait for more rain or been more consistent in my watering after.


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Finally got a good amount of rain. Grass has already started to green up more.


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Well I was out of town visiting family for a week and came back to a much greener lawn! Thankfully we got a good rain this past week. Grass was a bit tall so I mowed with the rotary again to bag the clippings. I think I'll mow with my reel mower next time.


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Limelights are coming in well and starting to bloom. I got the emerald arborvitae in the clearance section of Lowes!


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

So the Scott's classic reel mower only goes down to around 1" which was too high to even cut anything. I cut with the rotary again. Guess I'll see if I can mod the reel mower to mow lower and/or look around for what I want to get more permanently. I'm enjoying the lower cut zoysia so far.


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Finally getting some rain here so the lawn has greened up some. I'm thinking about doing some irrigation in the front so I can keep up with watering better.



The limelight hydrangeas are blooming and look great!


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Been getting lots of rain over the past week to 2 weeks. Grass has been loving it


----------



## r-trussell (Aug 24, 2021)

Grass is looking good! It should be spreading and filling in now.


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

@r-trussell thanks! It is starting to fill in good. Been watching yours and it's looking great!


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Grass is really thickening up now. I have a few obvious problem areas by the sidewalk to the house. I dug up some grass from the side and put it in that giant section with no zoysia. Seems like I've got some crab grass and possibly a lot of common Bermuda? I can't tell exactly though. Haven't come up with a plan yet on spraying that.


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Looking back through my journal I see I didn't write when I last did a fungicide app. I believe it was right at a month ago so I'll see if I can get an app down this week. I've been cutting the grass at the 2.5" mark on my rotary and am considering scalping after next week. I got a great states reel mower on Facebook and am going to try to use that after the scalp. I picked up some PGR as well for extra fun


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Fountain area plants have really filled in.



Limelights are still looking good. I lost one of my arborvitae though :crying:


----------

